# Verhandlung in München



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW:  Verhandlung in München*

Übrigens, morgen (20.12.06) hätte man die Chance, beim Landgericht München I, 21. Zivilkammer, Lenbachplatz, München, Aktenzeichen 21 O 196**/06, die Br.Sch. mal persönlich kennenzulernen, denn "persönliches Erscheinen in  dieser Sache ist angeordnet".

_Postings abgetrennt von hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178119#post178119 MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW:  Verhandlung in München*

Welche Zeit? Weihnachtshopping würde ich dafür gern unterbrechen. Ist der Termin in der Pacellistr.?


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW:  Verhandlung in München*



Reducal schrieb:


> Welche Zeit?


Vielleicht

"20. Dezember" "mündliche Verhandlung" Lenbachplatz

bei Google eintippern?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW:  Verhandlung in München*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...enbachplatz&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=lang_de
_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verhandlung in München*

...nach Rücksprache beim Gericht eine öffentliche Verhandlung, im Zimmer 501, hier. Ansonsten kein spektakulärer Termin und eine mEn herbe Niederlage für den Beklagten D. L., nach dem Motto, außer Spesen nichts gewesen.


JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> "persönliches Erscheinen in dieser Sache ist angeordnet".


..wobei es ausreichend ist, wenn persönlich die anwaltliche Vertretung erscheint.


----------

